# I am living with him/I live with him...



## mlj

Quisiera saber cuál es la opcion mas adecuada para decir
"vivo con el desde hace 8 meses" "estoy viviendo con él hace 8 meses" (en realidad ambas en castellano significan igual, vivo y estoy viviendo...por eso mi confusión al inglés)

I am living with him since 8 meses
I live with him for 8 meses..

thanks!


----------



## Dudu678

_Vivo con *é*l desde hace 8 meses._

¿Es posible usar _since 8 months ago_?


----------



## Mirlo

Creo que la manera correcta sería:

I have been living with him for 8 months.

Saludos,


----------



## clipper

The correct English uses a different tense to the equivalent Spanish:

I _have been living _(past continuous) with him for 8 months.

You cannot use "since" in this context.

Espero que te sirve.


----------



## CatStar

mlj said:


> Quisiera saber cuál es la opcion mas adecuada para decir
> "vivo con el desde hace 8 meses" "estoy viviendo con él hace 8 meses" (en realidad ambas en castellano significan igual, vivo y estoy viviendo...por eso mi confusión al inglés)
> 
> I am living with him since 8 meses
> I live with him for 8 meses..
> 
> thanks!


 
The correct way to say it is
*I have been living with him for eight months* 
using the present perfect continuous


----------



## mlj

no entiendo porqué tendria que decir "I have been..." 
si en castellano no es comun escuchar "he estado viviendo con el...."

Me confundo porque "I live with him for 8 month" o "I am living with him for 8 month" sería como la traduccion igual q castellano


----------



## Dudu678

mlj said:


> no entiendo porqué tendria que decir "I have been..."
> si en castellano no es comun escuchar "he estado viviendo con el...."


Debes evitar traducirlo todo y pensar en cada idioma por separado. Como la acción se ha prolongado durante 8 meses has de utilizar la forma progresiva.


----------



## jinti

mlj said:


> no entiendo porqué tendria que decir "I have been..."
> si en castellano no es comun escuchar "he estado viviendo con el...."
> 
> estaría mal decir "I live with him for 8 month" ??? o "I am living with him for 8 month"..??


Sí, estaría mal. La acción (el vivir con él) empezó en el pasado (hace 8 meses) y sigue hasta el presente, y en estas situaciones el inglés utiliza el presente perfecto, como un puente del pasado al presente.


----------



## CatStar

If you say _I am living with him for eight months_ you are putting a definite time on when you will finish living with him because the length of time has been arranged. It's like saying _I am working in Spain for two weeks_.  The time is determined and when the two weeks are over you will go somewhere else. 

If you say _I have been living with him for eight months_ you are stating when you began living with him and there is no definite time when this situation will end, it will continue happily into the future. Using the Spain example again if you say _I have been working in Spain for two weeks_ it means that you arrived two weeks ago but when you go home is not definite yet.

Hope this long post hasn't confused you more!

Cat


----------



## Soy Yo

Related question:

In English: Aunque es ambiguo: "I have lived with him for 8 months" puede significar "I have been living with him for 8 months"? Verdad?


----------



## mlj

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mlj

Gracias, y no es que sea cabeza dura, pero quiero sacarme todas las dudas..
Aún cuando alguien me pregunte "Who are you living with ", tengo que responder con el present perfect continuous ??


----------



## Dudu678

Claro. Es buena idea responder con el tiempo que te preguntan.


----------



## Soy Yo

Not necessarily...but since the other person is asking in present perfect, it certainly seems reasonable to answer in present perfect.

"Who are you living with?"

"I'm living with Gorgeous George."
or
"I live with Gorgeous George."


----------



## mlj

Por eso mi duda.."who are you living with?" y yo respondo "I have been living with George for 8 month".. estaría bien entonces?
Que barullo me armé!!!!!!


----------



## jinti

mlj said:


> Por eso mi duda.."who are you living with?" y yo respondo "I have been living with George for 8 month*s*".. estaría bien entonces?


¡Perfecto!


----------



## Soy Yo

Well, they didn't ask you how long you have been living with someone!!!

Who are you living with?
I am living with George.

How long have you been living with George?
I have been living with George for 8 months.

Who have you been living with and for how long?
Well, I have been living with George for 8 months.


----------



## clipper

Si la pregunta es "Who are you living with?" la contestación será "I am living with...." en el mismo tiempo.

El problema es que querías decir algo del tiempo de convivencia, desde hace 8 meses. Así has cambiado el sentido, no solo estas contestando a la pregunta, estas ofreciendo más información y tienes que construir una frase completa en inglés en el tiempo adequado, como  los ejemplos que hemos facilitado.


----------



## Soy Yo

ahem Clipper ... es "adecuado"


----------



## mlj

me ha quedado más que claro muchas gracias!


----------



## clipper

Gracias (es casí la hora de irme a casa......... ¡me extraña que no haya más erores!)


----------



## i heart queso

Dudu678 said:


> _Vivo con *é*l desde hace 8 meses._
> 
> ¿Es posible usar _since 8 months ago_?



Although they've told you that it's not possible, I'm not so sure.

You can say: "I've been living with him _since last year_."  Right?  Equal to "I started living with him last year."
So therefore, you should also be able to say: "I've been living with him _since 8 months ago_."

What do we think about this, people?


----------



## Soy Yo

errores con rr y r.


----------



## Dudu678

i heart queso said:


> Although they've told you that it's not possible, I'm not so sure.


Thanks for bringing it up again. It makes total sense to me, but that doesn't mean so much. I just would like some explanation on why it is not possible as everyone said.


----------



## Soy Yo

i heart queso said:


> Although they've told you that it's not possible, I'm not so sure.
> 
> You can say: "I've been living with him _since last year_." Right? Equal to "I started living with him last year."
> So therefore, you should also be able to say: "I've been living with him _since 8 months ago_."
> 
> What do we think about this, people?


 
No...

I have been living with him since last year.
I have been living with him since November 19.

but:

I have been living with him for 8 months.

(We don't use "since" with "ago" or with a "time duration". We use "since" with a definite specific "time" reference: since November 19; since last year; since 2006; sincethe turn of the century; and (even) since I was a boy.)


----------



## Dudu678

Googling, I found this:



> *Since          a year ago*, Chicago-Kent, through its Institute for Science Law and Technology,          has embarked on a major inquiry to understand the technological, managerial,          social, and legal implications of telemedicine.



Is this college of law wrong?


----------



## Soy Yo

Hehehe... dare I say "yes"? I think it would be better to say "A year ago, Chicago-Kent embarked on a major inquiry...

Did this embarcation begin a year ago... or does it mean that some time after (let's say) March 19, 2006, Chicago-Kent embarked?

Depending on what the writer means, these would be clearer options:

For a year, Chicago-Kent...has been involved in a major inquiry.... (involved or some other verb)
A year ago, Chicago-Kent...embarked/began a major inquiry....

The more I think about it... I can't even understand from this sentence when the "embarking" began.


----------



## Dudu678

Soy Yo said:


> Hehehe... dare I say "yes"?  I think it would be better to say "A year ago, Chicago-Kent embarked on a major inquiry...
> 
> Did this embarcation begin a year ago... or does it mean that some time after (let's say) March 19, 2006, Chicago-Kent embarked?



También encuentro el hilo titulado "*desde hace un año*". Here I found:



hsam said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir pero lo mejor seria "since a year ago."



Hsam is British. Still, other foreros pointed out that they would use other structures similar to the ones posted here.


----------



## Soy Yo

Thanks... maybe it isn't a question of who's right or wrong...but what one's preference is.  I don't like Chicago-Kent's sentence nor do I like "I have been living with him since 8 months ago."


----------



## Dudu678

OK, I see. I'm not trying to prove someone's wrong. I was just trying to find out why _since...ago_ was "wrong". Now I see it probably isn't.


----------



## heidita

Soy Yo said:


> Thanks... maybe it isn't a question of who's right or wrong...but what one's preference is. I don't like Chicago-Kent's sentence nor do I like "I have been living with him since 8 months ago."


 
Neither do I. They _sound _horrible to me.


----------



## Loob

> Since a year ago, Chicago-Kent, through its Institute for Science Law and Technology, has embarked....


is definitely wrong, not because of "since a year ago" but because of "embarked" - which represents a non-continuous action.

It would, to my mind, be OK (although still not the most elegant of sentences) with a change of verb to something like:



> Since a year ago, Chicago-Kent, through its Institute for Science Law and Technology, has been undertaking a major inquiry to understand the technological, managerial, social, and legal implications of telemedicine.


 
I don't have too much of a problem either with:



> "I have been living with him since 8 months ago"


 
though it would sound more natural with the addition of about: "since about 8 months ago".

That said, I do normally translate "desde hace" as for.


----------



## Paul Clancy

we are living together eight months
I am living with him eight months


----------



## mlj

*Paul Clancy "we are living together eight months*
*I am living with him eight months"*

Uow!!! Now I am totaly confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what happen with "I have been lived...." ???


----------



## lucia2

Sí y se puede decir "I am living with him for 8 months" solo si el fin de la convivencia es en el futuro.


----------



## Paul Clancy

hi again
well just as others have pointed out ... if you are going to continue to live with him and have not put some sort of deadline on the arrangement ... then you continue to live with him and hence you say I HAVE BEEN LIVING WITH HIM FOR 8 MONTHS ... or WE ARE LIVING TOGETHER 8 MONTHS or I AM LIVING WITH HIM EIGHT MONTHS ... all are correct 

Don't get so stressed out ... or you won't be living much longer with him he won't be able to deal with your stress levels!!!


----------



## heidita

mlj said:


> Me confundo porque "I live with him for 8 month" o "I am living with him for 8 month" sería como la traduccion igual q castellano


 


Paul Clancy said:


> we are living together eight months
> I am living with him eight months


 
Now this is a very peculiar way of seeing the language. 



lucia2 said:


> Sí y se puede decir "I am living with him for 8 months" solo si el fin de la convivencia es en el futuro.


 
True, present continuous may be used for future actions, but would sound really weird here. Don't you think so?



Paul Clancy said:


> I HAVE BEEN LIVING WITH HIM FOR 8 MONTHS . .. or WE ARE LIVING TOGETHER 8 MONTHS  or I AM LIVING WITH HIM EIGHT MONTHS  ... all are correct
> 
> !!


 
You can be assured that in any test this would be considered a mistake.


----------



## lucia2

I really think there is a difference with varieties of English here.  Because I would NEVER say, "I am living with him 8 months" but I see that someone who is Irish would say that.

And, contrary to "soy yo" I would definitely say both of the following.
I have been living with him since last year.
I have been living with him since November 19.

I think that in order to stop confusing yourself, you should pick a standard answer that you know is right!


----------



## mlj

lucia2
I think that in order to stop confusing yourself, you should pick a standard answer that you know is right!

The right answer " I have been leaving with him since last year" I don´t care how many months.


And one more thing, If I continue with this thread I might don't live with him anymore because of my madness and my obsession , as Paul Clancy told me..

jajajaja
THANKS A LOT!!


----------

